# Need tattoo kit recommendation



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just obtained my ADGA membership and tattoo number. And while I won't have kids for a while, I want to start searching for a tattoo kit that will work on the small ears of Nigerians.

I need both numerals and alphabet (although I noticed that some kits you have to order the letters).

And very confused on what size will work?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I got my kit from Jeffers website. Its just called a small tattoo kit. Comes with all the letters and numbers and a bottle of black ink. Most people seem to prefer green but I have used the black and it worked fine. Its $30 plus shipping, can't remember what that was. I believe Big R has a tattoo outfit for small animals but I think it was either the same price as Jeffers with the shipping or a little cheaper. But this was a few years ago so who knows what it costs at Big R now.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/small-a ... p/0030139/


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought my tatoo kit from Jeffers online. It worked great when we did our Nigerians and a Lamancha tail! It came with letters and numbers, we got the one with quick release. I would recommend getting the green paste at the same time. I was told our local ADGA show requires the green ink.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Just a tip I thought I'd throw out there. I would recommend getting two sets of numbers for the numbers like 11 or 22.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Small tattoo kit from Jeffers...yep...that's what we use. :thumb: I'll second the extra letters and numbers. :hi5:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks all!

That is what I thought would work and well good thing the extra numbers and numerals were mentioned as I of course picked a double digit, double letter tattoo number.


----------



## Tina1314 (Oct 26, 2013)

My friend has just purchased a tattoo kit in a online shop and she said it done good to her, maybe your situation is different from hers but I hope it would help you a bit, the site she bought the tattoo kit.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I recently had to tattoo my first kids and was a little confused on what I needed. After looking at different sites I finally found a kit that came with everything I needed plus It comes with 2 pairs of pliars 1 set of letters and 2 sets of numbers so that I could put my herd prefix in one without having to change it back and forth which made it easier. i love it  http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=1816


----------



## james222 (3 mo ago)

i dealth with it before with small tools how to dilute tattoo ink which helped me great


----------

